# Michael Jackson Dead



## ACarbone624 (Jun 25, 2009)

www.tmz.com

We've just learned Michael Jackson has died. He was 50.

Michael suffered a cardiac arrest earlier this afternoon and paramedics were unable to revive him. We're told when paramedics arrived Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back.

Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.

Jackson had 13 number one hits during his solo career.


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

Is that for real? I just heard on the news station I listen to that he had what appeared to be a heart attack, but no mention of him dying. That would suck... and they always come in threes.


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup... the LA Times has it posted that the king of pop is no more. What a shame. Back in the days of thriller and billy jean before he weirded out, he was the da man.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2009)

poolie said:


> Yup... the LA Times has it posted that the king of pop is no more. What a shame. Back in the days of thriller and billy jean before he weirded out, he was the da man.



Yep, he had a lot of talent for sure - too bad he "weirded out" as you say, but let's not forget that, with all his talent, hits, fame & fortune, he was a *Pedophile* and his early demise is fine with me... Sorry Jim, if I became too political - but, I have no sympathy for child molesters..... 'nuff said from me....


----------



## river_wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry, I have to side with Fishingcop on this one. Dont really care too much for him or his lifestyle.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 25, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > Yup... the LA Times has it posted that the king of pop is no more. What a shame. Back in the days of thriller and billy jean before he weirded out, he was the da man.
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 25, 2009)

I grew up watching him sing with the Jackson 5 and then strike out on his own.Then around the early 90's things got really strange with him and I kind of feel out with his crazy white women look.Next worst thing that sealed his fate with me ever being a fan again was the child molesting charges.Maybe it was just parents using their kid(s) to make a buck off him,but I think there was to much evidence to dismiss it.Therefore I am relieved that he is no more.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

The boy had talent, that's for sure. Then he turned nuts. Wanting to turn "white" and being a pedophile......I could care less too. Wish it was sooner!


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

You can tell I keep up with pop culture these days. I'd pretty much forgotten about the pedophile stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember having the record & the cassete (SP?), Wanting the "jacket" so bad....Some girl at school had it. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

Tell us you refrained from the one glove thing :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

poolie said:


> Tell us you refrained from the one glove thing :shock:



Pops would not buy me the jacket or the glove.........Thank the lord. :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jun 25, 2009)

.... I had the jacket, black with red stripes.... I think I was like 5 years old. 

I used to wear that jacket and play Rambo, but of course I was one of the ghouls when I wore the jacket playing


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 25, 2009)

With the amount of fame he had it was no wonder he was a wack job!! On the Pedophile thing im sure he will be judged on and receive what he deserves.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 25, 2009)

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us you refrained from the one glove thing :shock:
> ...



My dad stopped at the records.He wasn't to happy about those,but he wanted a happy child.


----------



## poolie (Jun 25, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> With the amount of fame he had it was no wonder he was a wack job!! On the Pedophile thing im sure he will be judged on and receive what he deserves.



How many child stars, etc aren't whack jobs. I'm glad I grew up a normal middle class life.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 25, 2009)

KMixson said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > poolie said:
> ...



x3 , I remember those stupid gloves in school, alot of kids had them, some of us would take our IronMaiden(we were a following) hats off and tourment the glove kids with them, OK maybe harrased, well, just might have bloodied some noses here and there. We was just trying to teach them they shouldn't walk around with one glove on,especially if it looked like Liberace owned it


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## DocWatson (Jun 25, 2009)

Good Riddance.... Goodbye Short Eyes !!! :twisted:


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm with fishingcop, seen the damaged lives of too many pedophiles and MJ types. There is not cure but THE cure. MJ just got cured. Lucifer was waiting!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## grizzly (Jun 26, 2009)

poolie said:


> Is that for real? I just heard on the news station I listen to that he had what appeared to be a heart attack, but no mention of him dying. That would suck... and they always come in threes.


Ed McMahon and Farrah Fawcet died this week too. so there is your three.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

one less creepie wierdo in the states.

are we talking about the ed mcmahon from wrestling?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> ...are we talking about the ed mcmahon from wrestling?



No, different McMahon. Ed was Johhny Carson's (The Tonight Show host before Leno) sidekick, plus did the Publisher's Clearing House commercials. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_McMahon


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> are we talking about the ed mcmahon from wrestling?



You will be banned if we get another comment like this! :LOL2:

How dare you not know the greatest owner in sports Entertainment history...Vince Mcmahon


----------



## ben2go (Jun 26, 2009)

Vince McManhon :roll: 

Ed McManhon was a great man.He was Johnny Carlson's Side kick and the Publishers Clearing House pitchman.

MMMMM Farah Faucet.If you don't know about her,you are either very young or never saw a TV set.

These were the great losses of all time.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 26, 2009)

for those too young: i remember winning one of these throwing darts at baloons at a county fair when i was young


----------



## ben2go (Jun 26, 2009)

Yum.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 26, 2009)

Jim said:


> Loggerhead Mike said:
> 
> 
> > are we talking about the ed mcmahon from wrestling?
> ...



Thats blasphemy!!!!!! Ban him Jim, BAN HIM!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

somebody must have hacked on my name and posted that... :---)


----------



## dougdad (Jun 26, 2009)

NO GREAT LOSS !!!!

GOOD START, BAD ENDING, HIS CHOISE, I AM GLAD HE IS GONE !!


----------



## whj812 (Jun 26, 2009)

So we Finally get a Thriller Pt 2!!! This time he means business...


----------



## poolie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ack ack... we come in peace


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2009)

Let the jokes begin! :LOL2: 

What did Michael Jackson like about 25 year olds?





























































There were 20 of them. :LOL2:


----------



## caveman (Jun 26, 2009)

look in humor


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 26, 2009)

Jim said:


> Let the jokes begin! :LOL2:
> 
> What did Michael Jackson like about 25 year olds?
> 
> There were 20 of them. :LOL2:



This probably comes across better when it's spoken. :wink:


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 26, 2009)

ok so since michael jackson is 90% plastic instead of creamating him there are melting him down into legos so kids can get to play with him now............


----------



## ober51 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just so it's known, he was never found guilty of all the things people here are saying. It's obvious that he was different, no doubt, but he made some of the best music the industry has ever seen.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 26, 2009)

See what writing a love song to a rat leads to.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 27, 2009)

Heart attack? I thought he got choked on some fuzzy nuts. hahaha 

Let me apologize in advance. This is inappropriate. I'm sorry.


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 27, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Just so it's known, he was never found guilty of all the things people here are saying. It's obvious that he was different, no doubt, but he made some of the best music the industry has ever seen.


OJ was never found "guilty" either. :roll: Does that mean he didn't do it ???

Jackson paid out several multi-million dollar "settlements" to families of these kids to go away. Now the attorneys are saying that since he is dead the settlements are nul and void. Money can't buy class or common sense, but it can buy freedom.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 27, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > Just so it's known, he was never found guilty of all the things people here are saying. It's obvious that he was different, no doubt, but he made some of the best music the industry has ever seen.
> ...



Exactly!

Have you notice since sexually abusing kids is all over the news, it seems to me its tolerated!

Take case in put here, He wasn't caught?? If a fella at 40 + surrounds himself with kids, lets them sleep in his own bed, shares nudity mags, liqour, Rumors or not He don't need to be caught-thats smoke right there-what else do you think he's doing??


----------



## KMixson (Jun 27, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > ober51 said:
> ...



This is another reason he had bodyguards. He was paying so much "hush money" to the victims he was going broke. This is why he was trying to do more concerts.


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 27, 2009)

KMixson said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > ober51 said:
> ...



As the details of his financial situation begin to come to light, it seems he had substantial assets (his Sony Music holdings are said to be worth $2 Billion, he own's the rights to all the Beatles music and on and on) but has been living $10 Million above his income of $20 Million for several years. His upcoming concert tour was to pay him $10 Million a show for 50 shows. Since his death, sales of his music have gone through the roof, worldwide. Just the royalties on those sales and from all the times in the past 2 days that his songs have been on radio and TV will run into the 10's of Millions. Broke he's not.


----------



## RStewart (Jun 28, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > Just so it's known, he was never found guilty of all the things people here are saying. It's obvious that he was different, no doubt, but he made some of the best music the industry has ever seen.
> ...


 THIS IS SAD. IF SOMEONE MOLESTED MY KID, NO AMOUNT OF MONEY WOULD KEEP THEM OUT OF JAIL, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH OF IT IS TRUE.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll join the crowd on this one. A man that talks like a girl, black that looks white, sleeps with little kids and then is acquitted of being a child molester (yeah, OJ was acquitted also, remember?), is a weirdo, and dies $400 million in debt? Quite a legacy, I'd say. I haven't lost a second of sleep over this one and this mass outpouring of grief over his death absolutely baffles me.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 29, 2009)

Deadmeat said:


> this mass outpouring of grief over his death absolutely baffles me.



The fact that it is still the headline of the national news outlets 4 days later baffles me.

We are doomed if this guy's passing is thought to be the most important thing in the country. It's not surprising though given the fact that stardom is the only thing that matters to most people in the US anymore. I'll stop there before I go off on a political tangent and Jim has to rough me up. :lol:


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 29, 2009)

Quackrstackr, I'll do it for you. I agree completely. For some reason that I have yet to understand, stardom trumps character every time in this society we live in. The current thinking seems to be, "Ok, so he was a pervert, weirdo, liked to sleep with little kids, was a 50-year old who had a fantasy world called Neverland, and made millions only to die deeply in debt. So what? Wasn't he great in Thriller?" It's just this kind of thinking that gives me pause for the future of this country.

As one who has worked in a morgue and seen the effects of child molestation up close and personal on an autopsy table, I haven't shed a tear that he's gone. My only regret is that he didn't die in a cell with OJ, which is where both of them belong.


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jun 29, 2009)

The coriner's report just came back.

Turns out that MJ died at an all boys school having a stroke!


Haha, sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 29, 2009)

The only reason he was in court to begin with is because he got fingered by three kids.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 29, 2009)

You do know why it took them so long to pronounce, don't you. Every time the ambulance passed a sale flyer advertising "Boys' Pants--Half Off" on the way to the hospital his heart would restart.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 29, 2009)

He actually died from food poisoning after eating a 12 year old weiner.


----------

